# Werewolf Legs Help



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm trying to build a werewolf costume this year complete with digitigrade stilts. What I would love to do is find a place that sells (or does custom commission work) a pair of latex werewolf legs to wear. I'm going more for the Underworld looking werewolf.

But after scouring the internet I can't find anywhere that looks like they do this kind of work. Any suggestions? Thanks!!

Something like this:


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Contact Doug Goins at Hoosier Effects Lab.


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 25, 2010)

Always loved this design! - Pm sent!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive wanted to make this as a standing prop for the longest, I bought this mask on ebay and it came without tags, no idea who made it but its huge. 

The paintjob looks great in person and I know I need to add more hair. Ive been trying to puzzle out how to build the body convincingly, and after seeing LaurieBeasts life sized props I think I have a good idea on how to start.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

_I am not sure if you had already firgured out how to construct these...I found this, hope it helps._* H1*

related:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JeJ1LimPAk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5RfkVrVvxM

http://gryphern.googlepages.com/

http://gryphus.googlepages.com/werewolfstiltblueprint.jpg


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

_Lady who has made some by the gryphen pattern...._

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZlYDymMgHE


----------



## drzooman (Jul 8, 2010)

*digitigrade*

Ya, I think I will be using gryphen's digitigrade stilt design. It looks simple and easy to build. Has anyone built them before? I'm trying to figure out what the best angle will be - comfort and look wise.


----------



## Costume Ideas (Jul 28, 2010)

*Werewolf Legs*

If you aren't able to find them, or find someone to make them for you, you might want to check youtube for a video by a woman called, what is it, Kandee the Makeup Artist -- she has one video that shows you how to take apart one of those pirate beards and put the facial hair on realistically using spirit gum, I think. It did look quite real and although it would probably be time consuming, you could probably do the same thing with your legs...


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 25, 2010)

Had these on my computer. i forget where i got them











Slits for stilts










Close up of Fibreglass housing










Full scale fibreglass mould with core and foam latex cast


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I have made the stilts before and attempted to do a werewolf costume, the mask came out horrid but the stilts were awesome. They let you crouch down and appear to be normal, however people will freak when you stand up. I got 7' out of my stilts, I enjoyed them and recommend building yourself a pair. 

This was my first ever costume project so I wasn't to worried on looks just functionality, I want to revisit the costume and reattempt it now and see how good I could do.








The kid next to me is 6'1"


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I think this guy did a pretty awesome job. The legs aren't done using the stilts but they look good to me. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/realistic-werewolf-costume/

How comfortable are those things to wear over a long period of time?


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

They aren't to bad if you use the side supports and rear tendon, they were a little tricky because I am not used to walking with my foot at an angle. I was able to wear them for 4 hours the night before at a party and danced in them, and wore them for 6 hours on Halloween night the next day. My legs wear fine, my knee was alittle swollen from some antics that led to me falling off a porch in them. Just don't fall in them and they are actually somewhat comfortable.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

My son would love some of those things, they actually sound pretty comfy. I saw a video a while back of a woman in some with hoof like bottoms called digilegs.

Just found this video on youtube, if I saw that coming at me in the dark..I'd run a mile!

YouTube- Completed Werewolf Costume -- See other videos for how-to!


----------

